# Cgi Ncc-1701



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

In a thread posted a while ago, someone linked to a 
piece of Computer Generated Imaging of the original 
Starship *U.S.S. ENTERPRISE  NCC-1701* 
leaving orbit, and entering warp. The video piece used 
music from "*STAR TREK Generations*".

I would like to see it again, but I can't remember who did 
it! No way I can search for it!

Does anyone remember?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I think Nova Designs did that one. It was very good.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

It was great. I love that animation!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I saved that on my computer. :thumbsup: 
E-mail me your e-mail address and I'll see if I can send it to you.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

^^Message on the way!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Stand by it's on its way as I speak.......................
Dern dial up. :drunk:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Well did you get it ???


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Got it!
Dial-up. :drunk:

Thanks!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Great glad to help.
As mentioned by Mr. Trek Ace, I believe Nova Designs made that wonderful piece.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Yeah that was me. :wave: 
I did that a long time ago for my reel and as a tribute to Matt Jeffereies. The movie for those who want to see it again is here. Its about 6.5 MB and requires the MS mpeg4 codec to view. Enjoy.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Now that is truly nice!!

Really makes me long to see a ship of that era on the big screen. In the next movie. 

Huzz


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Dave Hussey said:


> Now that is truly nice!!
> 
> Really makes me long to see a ship of that era on the big screen. In the next movie.
> 
> Huzz


Not if B&B has anyting to do with it. 
P.S. Thankyou Mr Nova Designs, I appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> Now that is truly nice!!
> 
> Really makes me long to see a ship of that era on the big screen. In the next movie.
> 
> Huzz


It'll probably never happen, but yes, that would be great! The Defiant in Enterprise is one of the main reasons I'm planning to be Season 4 of Enterprise...


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Nova Designs said:


> Yeah that was me. :wave:
> I did that a long time ago for my reel and as a tribute to Matt Jeffereies. The movie for those who want to see it again is here. Its about 6.5 MB and requires the MS mpeg4 codec to view. Enjoy.



Wow! My God it's beautiful......

Scottie


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

JGG1701: Concerning your statement "Not if B&B has anyting to do with it";

Agreed!!

Huzz


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Nova Designs!

That is a beautiful piece of work. :thumbsup: 

May I keep a copy for myself?


----------

